# remplacez l'arriere rayé de votre IPOD TOUCH par un neuf !



## Moltaref (20 Septembre 2008)

*Nous connaissons tous la fragilité de la partie chromé de l IPOD TOUCH, et nous savons a quel point l etat de cette partie compte beaucoup d un point de vue esthetique et entraine une chute vertigineuse de la cote du produit a la revente en occasion.*

*Vous avez essayé toute sorte de produits antirayures sans succes, vous avez meme tenté de le polir... et vous en mordez les doigts maintenant.. vous avez bien acheté une housse pour camoufler mais le mal est fait.. un cache misere plutot q une vraie remise a neuf..*

*J ai donc pour vous la solution.*


*




*
*Je propose des coques identiques a 100% a l'originale, meme matiere, meme qualité de finition, meme inscription, bref parfaitement le meme produit.*

*Je dispose des models en 8 g0, 16 go et 32 go (juste l'inscription qui change bien entendu)*

*La coque de remplacement est livrée avec les 2 petits outils pour defaire l ancienne et ajouter la neuve.Il s agit d un exercice qui demande tout de meme de la dexterité, de la concentration et de l'application.*

*Pour ceux qui n'ose ou prefere ne pas prendre de risque, je suis egalement pret a proposer le service en sus. *

*Pour finir , je fais la coque 39 euros piece. Ce qui n 'est rien comparé au soulagement d avoir enfin redonné toute la jeunesse a son IPOD préféré.*



*Pour + de renseignement, ecrivez moi a minet_rale@hotmail.fr*


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2008)

au revoir


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2008)

lol, 39 plus la galère qui s'en suit pour gagner quelques euros à la revente....

on pourrait peut être épingler ce sujet et le réserver à tous les attrapes couillons !!!


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

Oui pourquoi pas!!! Au revoir


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Merci, pas de pub, même le samedi.


----------

